# dry fall and flooring...



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

My view is we spray and the flooring contractor sands the floors....

We only cover flooring in open remodels or where the concrete isn't getting tile, sealer or some type of finish. 

This last job we did the vct stays and the rubber mat goes over it....it's a gym

Now who eats the money.....

We cover the floor? 

Or they sand some extra hours?


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Painters clean up any mess they make. Always been that way for me. Do you sweep up the drywallers mess before you start painting? Painting is 40% prep, 20% painting & 40% cleanup.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Depends on how your bid was written or the contract (if you signed one of theirs)


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I just write "Paint exposed ceiling" 

They offered to buy the plastic but it's still not 100% covered and now they want us to sand some areas before the floor guy comes...

How come we get screwed and he just comes into lay rubber with minimal prep...

Ceramic tile guy puts his tile in the showers....how come we don't get reinversed to mask it....

How ever you look at it painters and dry wallers are getting screwed!! 

If the sprinkler guy has to replace something believe me he's getting paid....

The guy doing the door frames isn't coming back multiple times and getting screwed. ....


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

oldccm said:


> Painters clean up any mess they make. Always been that way for me. Do you sweep up the drywallers mess before you start painting? Painting is 40% prep, 20% painting & 40% cleanup.


Seems pretty fundamental, doesn't it? 

Our standard contract specifies that the spaces ready for us are "broom clean", sometimes it actually happens.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

They offered to buy the plastic but it's still not 100% covered and now they want us to sand some areas before the floor guy comes...

How come we get screwed and he just comes into lay rubber with minimal prep...

YOU MADE THE MESS, PROBABLY WASN'T OVERSPRAY WHEN HE BID IT

Ceramic tile guy puts his tile in the showers....how come we don't get reinversed to mask it....

IF THERE ARE FINISHES IN AN AREA ITS PAINTERS RESPONSIBILITY TO COVER THEM. PROBABLY RULE #1

How ever you look at it painters and dry wallers are getting screwed!! 

AND THE ELECTRICIAN LOOKS TO THE PLUMBER AND SAYS 'WHY ARE WE ALWAYS GETTING SCREWED?'

If the sprinkler guy has to replace something believe me he's getting paid....
'IS HE? I LOVE HOW EVERY TRADE ASSUMES EVERYONE GETS PAID BUT THEM

The guy doing the door frames isn't coming back multiple times and getting screwed. ....

MAYBE HE IS, MAYBE HE ISN'T






Sorry about the caps I can't change text color on tapatalk


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I always cover the floor. And it is not a big deal. You should expect to and include it. A couple hundred bucks? And a hour?
You'd leave this mess on the floor and have everyone working like pigs. It gets tracked all over the building and out into the parking lot, everyone's vehicles, everywhere else over a couple hundred bucks and a hour? Laziness mixed with incompetence.
And u deserve the problems u get because of it. The whole job will hate u and act out every chance they get.

And I like you.....lol


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I just write "Paint exposed ceiling"
> 
> They offered to buy the plastic but it's still not 100% covered and now they want us to sand some areas before the floor guy comes...
> 
> ...


bitch, bitch, bitch, you need to find another profession, this one is making you crazy:thumbsup:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oden said:


> I always cover the floor. And it is not a big deal. You should expect to and include it. A couple hundred bucks? And a hour?
> You'd leave this mess on the floor and have everyone working like pigs. It gets tracked all over the building and out into the parking lot, everyone's vehicles, everywhere else over a couple hundred bucks and a hour? Laziness mixed with incompetence.
> And u deserve the problems u get because of it. The whole job will hate u and act out every chance they get.
> 
> And I like you.....lol


Gc said he spent $800 and we're talking a 2nd ground man throughout the duration....plastic ripping possible...carrying it...

And the floor isn't a finished surface.....i eat all that....or the floor guy sands some extra hours.....Not to mention the paint is suppose to dry before it hits the ground...


We've done brown and black which haven't dried....I'm told it's all the tint and possibly the humidity


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I feel ya man. When I got my largest volume customer, we bid "whiteout's" where we simply come in, remove outlet covers, fill holes and paint. No protection if floors are getting replaced. And we get overspray everywhere on those units. All is fine for about 3 months, then the floor guys start whining their glue doesn't stick...

Now I simply mop it up (latex on roll vinyl). My argument is they should be REMOVING the floor and replacing it. But because they decided to all of a sudden skip a step and layover, I now have to mop.

Eff that crap. So i make it up in invisible drywall patches. I'm getting paid for that time one way or another.:thumbup:

Find a way to charge for the headache. You gotta make a stand, or your gonna fall for anything.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Gc said he spent $800 and we're talking a 2nd ground man throughout the duration....plastic ripping possible...carrying it...
> 
> And the floor isn't a finished surface.....i eat all that....or the floor guy sands some extra hours.....Not to mention the paint is suppose to dry before it hits the ground...
> 
> ...


It seems pretty basic , you made the mess, you clean it up. This isn't rocket surgery.

You also have learned that dryfall isn't all it's cracked up to be. Plan accordingly.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Gough said:


> It seems pretty basic , you made the mess, you clean it up. This isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> You also have learned that dryfall isn't all it's cracked up to be. Plan accordingly.


The problem is "planning accordingly " loses the award....


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> The problem is "planning accordingly " loses the award....


Life is full of tough choices.

Not allowing for these contingencies is one of the risks of rock-bottom pricing.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

We have started cracking down big time on enforcing contract inclusions and exclusions, clauses etc. It only works if u have it in the contract ahead of time. Its saved us a lot!! But yes we always cover when we r dryfalling.

I know exactly what ur saying, tile b4 paint etc etc. This travel center we just did, 8 showers and four large restrooms, all were tiled b4 we even showed up along with some corridors. Tallish walls. Took 3 boxes of painters film, two rolls rosin paper, and 12 man hours to get it all masked off. It sucked. If it wasnt a really good contract (and 5 hrs away) to begin with I woulda told the supt that he is painting the ceilings himself and left them bare. Those ceilings pry were about 2 man hours on paper.

My bro in law is a "higher up" for an electrical contractor that runs about 1600 guys. I ask him what he does in those situations. He tells the GC, "Find someone else to do it cause it ain't bid that way!" An he's totally serious. But then again, they are real serious fully bonafide national ballers with a legal team to back them up and both a yacht and a Gulfstream to transport the "suits" should they need to show up an flex their muscles. Usually the GC has an awakening.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

bryceraisanen said:


> We have started cracking down big time on enforcing contract inclusions and exclusions, clauses etc. It only works if u have it in the contract ahead of time. Its saved us a lot!! But yes we always cover when we r dryfalling.
> 
> I know exactly what ur saying, tile b4 paint etc etc. This travel center we just did, 8 showers and four large restrooms, all were tiled b4 we even showed up along with some corridors. Tallish walls. Took 3 boxes of painters film, two rolls rosin paper, and 12 man hours to get it all masked off. It sucked. If it wasnt a really good contract (and 5 hrs away) to begin with I woulda told the supt that he is painting the ceilings himself and left them bare. Those ceilings pry were about 2 man hours on paper.
> 
> My bro in law is a "higher up" for an electrical contractor that runs about 1600 guys. I ask him what he does in those situations. He tells the GC, "Find someone else to do it cause it ain't bid that way!" An he's totally serious. But then again, they are real serious fully bonafide national ballers with a legal team to back them up and both a yacht and a Gulfstream to transport the "suits" should they need to show up an flex their muscles. Usually the GC has an awakening.


:thumbsup:

This was probably the most important lesson we learned in commercial work. Fortunately, we didn't have to learn it the hard way. We watched one of our favorite GCs raise that issue with the architect on a major bank remodel. After seeing that, we took our contract language up a notch.

It may be less important in the resi repaints that we focus on now, but it was a lesson that stayed with us.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Gc said he spent $800 and we're talking a 2nd ground man throughout the duration....plastic ripping possible...carrying it... And the floor isn't a finished surface.....i eat all that....or the floor guy sands some extra hours.....Not to mention the paint is suppose to dry before it hits the ground... We've done brown and black which haven't dried....I'm told it's all the tint and possibly the humidity


20' by 200' the plastic is like $40 or so. 6 rolls is like plenty for most spaces. I don't need or want a ground man, I do the whole nine yards by myself and easy, ur making a bigger deal out of covering up the floor than it is, 

Ur getting that plastic tacky and it's getting all wrapped up in ur axles aren't you? Lol frustrating isn't it? Lol


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lol! Been there dun that. N I'm too greedy to tell ya how to keep the poly outta the wheels  -click-


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oden said:


> 20' by 200' the plastic is like $40 or so. 6 rolls is like plenty for most spaces. I don't need or want a ground man, I do the whole nine yards by myself and easy, ur making a bigger deal out of covering up the floor than it is,
> 
> Ur getting that plastic tacky and it's getting all wrapped up in ur axles aren't you? Lol frustrating isn't it? Lol


We're talking 6 mil...it ain't cheap....

And the fact you don't want a ground man is odd....fill paint...move lines....cover the floor..move other trades crap...cover there crap possibly. ..roll walls maybe...sprinkler heads....i guess if it's 5,000 sq ft maybe but not 50k...

Honestly the second I could afford a helper I wouldn't do anything my self....all the extra time it takes no matter the job ain't worth the hassle in exchange for the cost of some help


----------

